# Quarantined Cubing 2# Competition Speedcubeshop Sponsorship Owen and Micah Morrison as Co-Hosts 3/15/21



## EnochManor (Mar 4, 2021)

Quarantined Cubing 2# Website
https://sites.google.com/view/quarantined-cubing-2/home

This is the second competition I have hosted
To sign up go to my website and go under the Register tab and then you can sign up from there.
Owen and Micah Morrison are the Co-Hosts for this Competition
There will be prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place for each event
1st 2nd 3rd
---- ----- -----
15$ 10$ 5$


----------



## EnochManor (Mar 4, 2021)

Sign-ups close on the 15th so go ahead and sign up


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 5, 2021)

This looks really cool, I wish that I could participate, but what do you know, I got an exam on the 15th! Will there be a Quarantined Cubing 3?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 5, 2021)

I'd really love to sign up but 9:20 AM CST is 8:50 PM for us. Sorry.


----------



## EnochManor (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh, that's said, but yes I am planning to have a Quarantined Cubing 3#


----------

